

Googling "Hacker News" does not bring News.YCombinator.com - rabahs

Just wondering why googling &quot;Hacker News&quot; does not bring news.ycombinator.com? it works on DuckDuckGo and Bing
======
p37307
Number 2 in my search after "thehackernews.com" The exact url of the result is
ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html‎

SafeSearch off.

Here is the complete url of the search:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=hacker+news&oq=hacker+new](https://www.google.com/search?q=hacker+news&oq=hacker+new)

~~~
rabahs
I would expect to see news.ycombinator.com in the result.

------
joshuaellinger
It shows at #2 for me. I think it might not do as well as TheHackerNews
because (a) PG doesn't worry about SEO and (b) not much in the way of
backlinks.

BTW -- No one is buying ads on that link either. Might be fun to just do a
minimal buy.

------
eminiar_seven
I noticed this about a week ago. I don't keep bookmarks on my work computer
and I always (unfortunately) use Google to find Hacker News. Since about a
week or so back, it's not the first search result.

~~~
dfc
Typing news.ycombinator.com is too hard? Or you just prefer to keep google
updated about your daily browsing habits?

------
jamesjguthrie
It's number 6 on Google UK - the result is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

------
hashtree
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5955043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5955043)

